# Dragon / Petrified Rocks in West Toronto



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for Dragon Rocks and/or petrified wood stone. I live in Oakville, and want to check out some nearby places, in Oakville / Mississauga / Burlington / Milton / Brampton. I have been to Mississauga Big Al's, and bought 2 - 3 small ones, but looking for more selection now. Any recommendations. Would like to go this evening.

Also, generally speaking, in toronto, where can i check out other than AI?

Thanks


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey there, I saw some pertrified wood and I think dragon rock at the BA's Brampton location. But that was a couple of months ago. Why don't you try calling or emailing them rather than drive all that way. Check their website for Ph # . I picked up an awesome piece of petrified, back in march from a place that was at the St. Jacob's market. I cannot recall the area in which they have their store. If I find their card, I will try to let you know. They also had alot of other awesome stones/rocks/fossils. The piece I got was only $10.


----------

